# Coolant



## Big D

Okay, now I have a stupid question. Should the coolant be diluted? Is there a special type to use? (oh I guess that's two stupid questions)

I dumped the old stuff and put in pre-mixed rad fluid. Today I took it for a spin down the alley. I was out less than 10 minutes. It didn't sound right so i came home. When I turned it off the fan ran for about 10 minutes. 

That is so odd. My girl could go for a whole day without over-heating.

Thanks
D


----------



## jctgumby

I have always run the premixxed 50/50 Prestone and have never had any trouble. ALthough I am considering switch to Engine Ice in the near future.


----------



## LM83

I've always ran 50/50 premix too. I ran hot a few times this past weekend tho. Rad is racked. I was told down here in the deep south I need about a 25% antifreeze 75% water mix. It was like 103 without the heat factor though.


----------



## NMKawierider

Premix is fine and if not, mix it 50/50 or 60/40 for the subzero winter with distilled or bottled water if you can. Now getting all the air out is sometimes a little tricky...which sounds like what happened. Pull the cap, fill it, start it and let it heat up until the thermostat opens and it starts to flow, add as needed to keep it to the top. In a little bit the air will be worked out and you can top it off and close it up. If your radiator is racked D, there might be an additional step...of which I am sure one of these guys can help with.


----------



## wood butcher

did u leave it run long enough with cap off to let all the ait excape


----------



## Big D

I'm glad I posted here. I didn't know you had to let air out. I'll go out and give that a whirl.

The rad's not racked. It's in it's original spot...I think I'm one of the few here 

Thanks guys!
D


----------



## brutemike

If your rad is racked just do the same as nmkawierider said it worked fine for me when i racked my rad but i do think i might go to engine ice too i had it in my old 650i and it did wonders except when rad was full of mud.Rite now im running the prestone 50/50.


----------



## jctgumby

The Prestone 50/50 is some good stuff. I use mainly for the easiness of just open the bottle and pour it in. But I have heard great things about the Engine Ice


----------



## Big D

Yup, that's what I used. Prestone pre-mixed.

Another stupid question....how long before the thermostat opens up? I don't have a temperature gauge on my quad to see how warm the engine's getting. Safe to assume when the fluid bubbles a little bit it's warm enough to put the cap back on?


----------



## jctgumby

If idling it should take around 5 - 10 minutes depending on how hot it is outside. Here in Louisiana about 5 minutes idling is all it takes this time of year.


----------



## BigIzzy

I waited till the fan kicked on when I did mine without the guage, correct me if I'm wrong fellas but that should make sure the thermostat is open correct?


----------



## wood butcher

U will see the water flowing thru the fill hole then let it run another 10 minutes and it should be good


----------



## NMKawierider

wood butcher said:


> U will see the water flowing thru the fill hole then let it run another 10 minutes and it should be good


Yep. You can see it flowing. Just let it for a while...make sure all the air is out. Usualy by the time the fan comes on...its ready for the cap.


----------



## Big D

Great. I'll try again tomorrow night.

Thanks guys!
D


----------



## greenkitty7

also since your rad is in stock location, make sure its CLEAN! you can very easily be 80% blocked on the fins if you ride any mud. the way the rad sits in these cats makes it hard to clean the corners out and you cant really tell if its clean or not.


----------



## Big D

Thanks for bringing that up. The rad is clean. Rozzy builds Rad Blasters. Mud is afraid of that thing.


----------



## greenkitty7

Man sounds like something i need! Lol.


----------



## Bootlegger

I use Engine Ice in every ATV I have owned.


----------



## eagleeye76

Not trying to steal the thread but when should you change the antifreeze?


----------



## prairieforce

Bootlegger said:


> I use Engine Ice in every ATV I have owned.


Can you use engine ice year around, or does it freeze?


----------



## NMKawierider

eagleeye76 said:


> Not trying to steal the thread but when should you change the antifreeze?


The manual will tell you but every couple of years or every 2000 miles is a good baseline. 





prairieforce said:


> Can you use engine ice year around, or does it freeze?


Its antifreeze..so you can use it year-round. Its premixed so don't use anything else with it or add water to it.


----------



## Big D

Okay this is what I did

raised so front tires were up about 4" off the ground (someone suggested doing this)
ran it for 11 minutes without the cap on
put the cap on, turned off engine, left the front end up
fan ran for 8 minutes before it stopped

waited about 10 minutes

ran engine, fan kicked in after 6 minutes
turned off engine at 10 minutes
took the fan 9 minutes to shut off

Am I being paranoid or is this still too hot.
The fan has never run after the engine being on such a short time. I don't think it's going to survive a 5 hour trip.


----------



## NMKawierider

Big D said:


> Okay this is what I did
> 
> raised so front tires were up about 4" off the ground (someone suggested doing this)
> ran it for 11 minutes without the cap on
> put the cap on, turned off engine, left the front end up
> fan ran for 8 minutes before it stopped
> 
> waited about 10 minutes
> 
> ran engine, fan kicked in after 6 minutes
> turned off engine at 10 minutes
> took the fan 9 minutes to shut off
> 
> Am I being paranoid or is this still too hot.
> The fan has never run after the engine being on such a short time. I don't think it's going to survive a 5 hour trip.


During all this...did you have to add any coolant? Did you see the coolant churning or flowing in the radiator with the cap off?


----------



## Big D

I didn't have to add any more coolant. It wasn't churning, but it was wavy...I think it was just the vibrations of the quad.

I was thinking of loosening the plug on the water pump just to see if the stuff is flowing that way. Is that a bad idea?


----------



## NMKawierider

Big D said:


> I didn't have to add any more coolant. It wasn't churning, but it was wavy...I think it was just the vibrations of the quad.
> 
> I was thinking of loosening the plug on the water pump just to see if the stuff is flowing that way. Is that a bad idea?


Seems like something isn't right...especialy when the owner...feels like its not the same as it was. The thermostat has a small hole in it to allow a small amount of coolant to flow by it so when it gets hot enough, it opens and the flow increases as needed...but, if the coolant isn't moving because of an aircharge around the pump maybe or a plugged hole, the thermostat never gets hot and never opens. 

I need you to put it on the ground...on all fours, take the cap off and run it and check the temp of the coolant while she warms-up buy sticking your finger in it from time to time. You can also grab the radiator hoses and squeeze them...pump them a bit. This will force movement in the coolant but be careful doing that with the cap off...some could come out. 

If the coolant get good and hot in the radiator its probably flowing fine...but if not...its not flowing for some reason.


----------



## Big D

I'll check that after work.

Thanks yet again.
D


----------



## Bootlegger

Maybe its a bad thermostat.....you all think?


----------



## NMKawierider

Bootlegger said:


> Maybe its a bad thermostat.....you all think?


Could very well be.


----------



## Big D

hmmm Thermostat eh? Is there a way to test it or should I just replace it and see if that was the problem?

You know, I've often said I like working on these things so I can learn stuff. I guess I'm learning now eh? 

On a side note, are there any small hoses coming out of these things or just the big ones? Last summer the rad was punctured while out camping. Pepper was put in to stop the leak. I ran it like that for the balance of the season. It ran fine. Hey maybe I should put some pepper back in. 

When I drained it, I ran a hose into it until the water was coming out clear. What are the chances there's a small hose that's clogged with the pepper as a result of flushing it?

Should I quit bugging you guys and take off everything connected to the rad to look for leaks/holes/blockages?


----------



## NMKawierider

Big D said:


> hmmm Thermostat eh? Is there a way to test it or should I just replace it and see if that was the problem?
> 
> You know, I've often said I like working on these things so I can learn stuff. I guess I'm learning now eh?
> 
> On a side note, are there any small hoses coming out of these things or just the big ones? Last summer the rad was punctured while out camping. Pepper was put in to stop the leak. I ran it like that for the balance of the season. It ran fine. Hey maybe I should put some pepper back in.
> 
> When I drained it, I ran a hose into it until the water was coming out clear. What are the chances there's a small hose that's clogged with the pepper as a result of flushing it?
> 
> Should I quit bugging you guys and take off everything connected to the rad to look for leaks/holes/blockages?


Well, that pepper might have blocked that bleed hole in the thermostat...or plugged the thermostat itself. I would take it out and put it in s pan of water on the stove. Put a thermometer on it and when it reached about 180 it should start start opening and about 200 it should be mostly open. You can see it working. And if it doesn't...replace it.


----------



## Bootlegger

what the above post said...and you are NOT bugging us at all. Thats what this forum is all about. Helping each other out to get our quads going and running better.


----------



## NMKawierider

Bootlegger said:


> what the above post said...and you are NOT bugging us at all. Thats what this forum is all about. Helping each other out to get our quads going and running better.


X2...no such thing as bugging...that's what we are here for.


----------



## Big D

Thanks....but I feel bad because I can't offer advice in return in a mechanical way, anyway. Lord knows I've given people my two cents on relationships and safety (don't get me started on helmets). 

Thanks yet again. I won't be able to get to this until tomorrow....while my friends are all out riding without me...sigh.

You know I'll be back.
D


----------



## Big D

Well thermostat it is. I took it out today. The manual said it should start to open about 128....I let it go until about 200 but nothing. That should be an easy fix. 

Is there anything I need to know about installing the new thermostat (remember I didn't know about the air lock issue when filling the rad). 

The only thing is when I drained it and removed the hoses there was still a schwack of pepper coming out. I thought I got it out when the water was coming through clear during the original change...guess not. 

I really want to get this out of the system. Do I need to remove the rad, or should I just run water through, with the hoses not connected to the water pumpt, etc.


----------



## NMKawierider

Big D said:


> Well thermostat it is. I took it out today. The manual said it should start to open about 128....I let it go until about 200 but nothing. That should be an easy fix.
> 
> Is there anything I need to know about installing the new thermostat (remember I didn't know about the air lock issue when filling the rad).
> 
> The only thing is when I drained it and removed the hoses there was still a schwack of pepper coming out. I thought I got it out when the water was coming through clear during the original change...guess not.
> 
> I really want to get this out of the system. Do I need to remove the rad, or should I just run water through, with the hoses not connected to the water pumpt, etc.


Gota get that pepper out D somehow. I think I might be tempted to tape-up a garden hose to the return side of the engine and take off the outgoing to the radiator and turn the hose on and fire the engine up and let it have as much as the pump will allow for a bit. Then attach the hose to the upper radiator hose and open up the lower and flush it from top down...being carefull not to over-pressure the radiator. The cores are not happy with anything over about 18-20 psi. 

It's all going to be a bit messy...so find a good dirt-spot somewhere.


----------



## eagleeye76

:agreed:^^^^


----------



## Bootlegger

prairieforce said:


> Can you use engine ice year around, or does it freeze?


You can use it year round. Its an antifreeze as well.


----------



## Big D

nmkawierider said:


> Gota get that pepper out D somehow. I think I might be tempted to tape-up a garden hose to the return side of the engine and take off the outgoing to the radiator and turn the hose on and fire the engine up and let it have as much as the pump will allow for a bit. Then attach the hose to the upper radiator hose and open up the lower and flush it from top down...being carefull not to over-pressure the radiator. The cores are not happy with anything over about 18-20 psi.
> 
> It's all going to be a bit messy...so find a good dirt-spot somewhere.



I'm confused on the first part of your instruction. Sorry, but this is all new to me. Which is outgoing? I looked on the internet trying to figure out which direction the fluids flow, but no luck. I asked a couple of guys but didn't get a straight answer.

I have....
One hose that goes from the top of the rad to the thermostat
One hose that goes from the bottom of the rad to the front spout of the water pump
Then there's a hose that goes from the cylinder head to the back spout on the water pump.

I think I get the part about attaching the garden hose to the top radiator hose. I just want to make sure that this part is done with the engine off.


----------



## wood butcher

water flows down hill. out the bottom


----------



## NMKawierider

Big D said:


> I'm confused on the first part of your instruction. Sorry, but this is all new to me. Which is outgoing? I looked on the internet trying to figure out which direction the fluids flow, but no luck. I asked a couple of guys but didn't get a straight answer.
> 
> I have....
> One hose that goes from the top of the rad to the thermostat
> One hose that goes from the bottom of the rad to the front spout of the water pump
> Then there's a hose that goes from the cylinder head to the back spout on the water pump.
> 
> I think I get the part about attaching the garden hose to the top radiator hose. I just want to make sure that this part is done with the engine off.


Usualy, hot coolant is pushed out of the engine through the thermostat to the upper part of a radiator. It flows down loosing its heat and back to the pump where its pushed back through the engine and out again. You want to feed the pump with the hose water and you want it to discharge the other side but not go through the radiator...just out on the ground...or bucket..so put the cap on the thermostat housing loosely with no thermostst and pull the radiator hose off the top and let it hang down. With the hose rigged in the lower hose going to the pump, turn it on just a little then start the engine. After starting add more water to the hose...as much as you can give it.. but if the radiator hose feels like its going to pop, don't addany more. Remember, we need to flush all the stuff out and that takes volumn and open discharge. Once that's done run the hose to the top radiator and flush that being carefull not to over pressure it. You could go through the top hose or the fillercap. Might get a better flush going through the top hose.


----------



## Big D

By George I think she's got it. :33:
Thanks for the detailed description.

I won't be able to get to this until the weekend. I'm looking forward to giving this a shot.

Thanks
D


----------



## Big D

Well I finally got around to this the other day. The water looked clear enough to drink by the end of it all. Thank you NMK for the step by step instructions. I owe you.

I finally got to ride it a bit yesterday. It still seems to be running a bit hot, but nowhere near what it was a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## NMKawierider

Big D said:


> Well I finally got around to this the other day. The water looked clear enough to drink by the end of it all. Thank you NMK for the step by step instructions. I owe you.
> 
> I finally got to ride it a bit yesterday. It still seems to be running a bit hot, but nowhere near what it was a couple of weeks ago.


Welcome D. Hope she's OK.


----------



## Big D

I was out for about 5 hours today. She'a back to normal.


----------



## NMKawierider

Big D said:


> I was out for about 5 hours today. She'a back to normal.


That's good news D. How's the new trailer?


----------



## Big D

The trailer is really nice. It pulls well. You don't even know it's there. I had to laugh though. I'm the kind of driver who frequently checks my mirrors. It freaked me out a few times because I thought there was some jerk tailgating me...it's was my quad. 

Once thing I really like is that it's light. I haven't learned how to back up yet...that's next on my list....so I can just disconnect it and move it by hand into the yard.


----------



## CMKZati

nmkawierider said:


> Premix is fine and if not, mix it 50/50 or 60/40 for the subzero winter with distilled or bottled water if you can. Now getting all the air out is sometimes a little tricky...which sounds like what happened. *Pull the cap, fill it, start it and let it heat up until the thermostat opens and it starts to flow, add as needed to keep it to the top. In a little bit the air will be worked out and you can top it off and close it up.* If your radiator is racked D, there might be an additional step...of which I am sure one of these guys can help with.


Man, it completely slipped my mind to do this. at: No wonder why my bike is still overheating after replacing practically everything. Gonna give this a shot tonight before pullin the plug and going after the water pump.

thx




Big D said:


> I'm glad I posted here. I didn't know you had to let air out. I'll go out and give that a whirl.
> 
> The rad's not racked. It's in it's original spot...I think I'm one of the few here
> 
> Thanks guys!
> D


 
Same here, glad I found this site. It is my new go-to help center as opposed to spending countless hours on Google. :374230:


----------

